# Gewicht > Overgewicht >  Chroom?

## Don'tLetMeGetMe

Hee, 

Heb afgelopen tijd veel gelezen over chroom op verschillende websites, en het schijnt goed te helpen bij afvallen. Heb er zelf alleen geen ervaring mee en vraag me af of dit inderdaad helpt, en of het gevaarlijk is, en wat het met je doet. Ben gestopt met laxeerpillen maar heb echt een alternatief nodig..
Iemand ervaring hiermee die me kan vertellen hoe dit in zn werking gaat? Wil geen risico's nemen..

Bedankt!

----------


## Agnes574

Chroom helpt je 'zin naar zoet' en je 'hongergevoel' te verminderen.
Zolang je je aan de voorgeschreven maximale dosis houdt kan dit niet veel kwaad en is het niet gevaarlijk! Ik heb zelf ervaren (en hoor van velen in mijn omgeving) dat dit wel een redelijk goed hulpmiddel is ... maar verwacht géén wonderen ; je moet het nog altijd zélf doen  :Wink: .

Sterkte en succes ermee!!

----------


## flowers

> Chroom helpt je 'zin naar zoet' en je 'hongergevoel' te verminderen.
> Zolang je je aan de voorgeschreven maximale dosis houdt kan dit niet veel kwaad en is het niet gevaarlijk! Ik heb zelf ervaren (en hoor van velen in mijn omgeving) dat dit wel een redelijk goed hulpmiddel is ... maar verwacht géén wonderen ; je moet het nog altijd zélf doen .
> 
> Sterkte en succes ermee!!


Hey ,
Wat is dan de maximale dosis?? En is het t zelfde als Chromicum Picolinate?

gr

----------


## boomertjeee

200 mcg is de dagelijkse dosis

----------


## Ansjeline

Misschien mag ik het niet zeggen maar soms heb je wel 400 tot 600 mcg chroom nodig. Orthomoleculaire artsen schrijven dit ook wel voor. Soms zelfs nog hogere doseringen. maar de wetgeving schrijft voor dat de dosis op de vrij verkoopbare chroom maar 200mcg mag zijn. Maar mijn ervaring is dat dit eigenlijk nauwelijks iets doet. Wel is het verstandig bij onlineadressen bv van orthomoleculaire artsen eens na te vragen hoe hoog de maximale doses werkelijk mag zijn. Tegenwoordig mag zo'n arts zelfs volgens de overheid niets meer op websites zetten over hun voedingssupplementen. Maar soms kun je gewoon advies krijgen door ze te emailen of een vragen formulier in te vullen. Meestal krijg je dan netjes antwoord. Zo ben ik te weten gekomen dat 600 mcg chroom picolinaat per dag als veilig beschouwd mag worden. Maar nogmaals zoek zelf rechtstreeks bij een deskundige over voedingssuppletie naar een antwoord. Dan heb je het zwart op wit van een deskundige mag je aannemen.

----------


## DokterFlip

Pas op voor een overdosis. De verschijnselen daarvan openbaren zich pas op de lange termijn (vijftien jaar of meer). Maar dan zijn ze echt niet mis! Chroom kan op dat punt een echte sluipmoordenaar zijn.

Het is niet nodig chroom in te nemen. Er zijn wereldwijd slechts drie gevallen bekend van chroomgebrek. Die drie gevallen betroffen zwaar zieke patiënten die maanden achter elkaar in het ziekenhuis waren opgenomen en die gedurende al die maanden alleen maar gevoed werden via intraveneuze toediening van voedingsstoffen.

Als je dan toch chroom inneemt (ik zou zeggen: niet doen, want het is echt helemaal nergens goed voor), let er dan op dat je zeker weet dat je de juiste vorm krijgt. Chroom bestaat namelijk in twee varianten: chroom-3 en chroom-6.

Van chroom-3 is bekend dat het DNA-schade veroorzaakt, maar dat gebeurt (voor zover bekend) gelukkig alleen bij vrij hoge concentraties. Een geringe inname van chroom-3 via de voeding of via supplementen kan voor zover bekend geen kwaad omdat het lichaam er zelf voor zorgt dat het chroom-3 nauwelijks wordt opgenomen in de cel.

Chroom-6 is echt gevaarlijk spul. Het is giftig en het is kankerverwekkend. ALS je al chroom in wilt nemen, zorg dan dat je een betrouwbare leverancier hebt. Chroom bestellen via Internet is om die reden af te raden. Zelfs sites met veel positieve reviews kunnen niet worden vertrouwd. Vaak zijn die reviews namelijk tegen betaling gefabriceerd door vriendjes van de fabricant. Ook als een review betrouwbaar is, kan het best zijn dat destijds de goede variant werd geleverd, maar dat de leverancier zijn chroom intussen van een andere producent is gaan afnemen, en dus ineens de verkeerde variant levert. Vooral bij Chinese leveranciers gebeurt dat met regelmaat.

Over picolinaat bestaan twijfels. Het is vooralsnog goedgekeurd, maar in diverse landen houden de gezondheidswaakhonden een oogje in het zeil. Er zijn namelijk wat aanwijzingen dat picolinaat chromosoomschade veroorzaakt. Tot nu toe konden die twijfels niet hard gemaakt worden, maar aangezien er sowieso geen positieve effecten bekend zijn van chroomsupplementen zie ik persoonlijk geen reden het risico te nemen.

----------


## Ansjeline

Dokter Flip, dank voor je bijdrage maar ben jij arts of gewoon een voorstander van alleen reguliere medicatie?In je profiel vind ik niets over je identiteit. Natuurlijk ken ik ook de waarschuwingen over chroom. In de sport schijnen enorm hoge doses te worden gebruikt. Daar heb ik het hier ook niet over. Net zo goed als dat het mij ook nooit verstandig lijkt chroom uit het buitenland te halen maar ik zie ook hoe de Europese regelgeving en daarbij ook de Nederlandse overheid alles wat ook maar mogelijk een concurrent is van de reguliere geneeskunde monddood probeert te maken. Ik heb het in mij stukje over Chroomgebruik zoals het geadviseerd wordt door erkende orthomoleculaire artsen. Komt bij dat chroomtekort helaas niet goed getest kan worden, dus dat er maar 3 gevallen wereldwijd bekend zijn zegt helemaal niets. De totale geneeskunde zowel regulier als alternatief geeft toe dat chroomgebrek helaas niet goed onderzocht kan worden. Dit komt ook omdat bloedonderzoek in het algemeen zoals meestal wordt gedaan nooit kan aantonen wat de opname op celniveau is van voedingsuppletie( of van voeding in het algemeen). Dus hoeveel van mineralen, sporenelementen en vitaminen daadwerkelijk door het lichaam verwerkt wordt. Dat maakt natuurlijk ook dat chroomgebrek niet echt kan worden aangetoond. Er zijn toch best verhalen bekend van mensen die merken dat zij wat afvallen van chroom. zoals dat natuurlijk ook wordt gezegd van het gebruik van groene thee. Het blijft lastige materie maar paniek zaaien lijkt mij niet nodig. Overdosering gaat volgens mij over veel grotere hoeveelheden dan de 400 of 600 mcg. Wat bedoel je trouwens met Chroom 3 en chroom 6? Over welke soorten chroom hebben we het dan( gesproken in de taal die iedereen kent svp)?En over schadelijkheid gesproken: over de schadelijkheid van alle toevoegingen in de voeding wordt zeer weinig gesproken evenals over de schadelijkheid van soms wel heel gemakkelijk voorgeschreven reguliere medicatie. Daar zit een enorme industrielobby achter die ons ook misleid, misschien nog wel erger als dan bij voedingsuppletie. En of extra chroom wel of niet nodig is kun je sterk van mening verschillen doordat dus de opname op celniveau niet gecheckt kan worden en ook omdat je ontkennen kunt dat de voeding van vandaag sterk aan voedingswaarde heeft verloren( intensieve landbouw, vele toevoegingen van lege calorieen aan de voeding). Zoveel hoofden, zoveel zinnen.

----------


## DokterFlip

Ik lees enig wantrouwen in je reactie. Geloof me, dat is niet nodig.

Ik heb weliswaar een regulier-medische achtergrond, maar ik woon en werk nu in Duitsland waar ik op vrijwillige basis mijn diensten aanbied in een praktijk waar zowel reguliere als alternatieve artsen werken. De regulieren laten de alternatieven zien dat niet alle verhalen over "kosmische energie" op waarheid berusten en dat zogenaamd traditionele Chinese kruiden soms levensgevaarlijk zijn zodat je alleen vertrouwde spullen moet gebruiken. De alternatieven laten de regulieren zien dat de boventonen van Tibetaanse klankschalen wel degelijk een heilzaam effect kunnen hebben.

Zomaar wat voorbeelden, waarmee ik hopelijk het idee van onze praktijk heb geschetst. Er zijn natuurlijk veel meer voorbeelden, maar ik laat het bij deze paar.

Over het testen van een chroomtekort kan ik zeggen dat het weliswaar heel moeilijk is te bepalen hoeveel van het chroom er daadwerkelijk IN de cel terechtkomt. Gelukkig is dat niet nodig om te testen of iemand een chroomtekort heeft. Je kunt namelijk heel gewoon mensen met bepaalde klachten wat extra chroom geven. Helpt dat, dan hadden ze kennelijk een chroomtekort. Maakt het geen verschil, dan werden de klachten kennelijk niet veroorzaakt door een chroomgebrek. Zo kun je, zonder in de cel te hoeven kijken, toch zien of iemand een chroomtekort heeft.

Je vraag naar een begrijpelijke uitleg over chroom-3 en chroom-6 is lastiger te beantwoorden. Het zijn namelijk de chemische benamingen voor twee verschillende verschijningsvormen van chroom. Ik heb de zaak al wat begrijpelijker opgeschreven, want de officiële namen zijn Cr(III) voor chroom-3 en Cr(VI) voor chroom-6. Ik denk dat chroom-3 en chroom-6 al duidelijker zijn dan Cr(III) en Cr(VI).

Het komt neer op de ionisatietoestand van het chroom-atoom. Ook dat kan ik niet veel eenvoudiger uitleggen, dit is nu eenmaal hoe de natuur in elkaar zit. Een chroom-atoom kan elektronen kwijtraken. Wat overblijft is een chroom-atoom met minder elektronen, dat daardoor een positieve elektrische lading heeft. Een chroom-atoom dat drie elektronen is kwijtgeraakt noemen we Cr(III) of chroom-3; een chroom-atoom dat zes elektronen is kwijtgeraakt noemen we Cr(VI) of chroom-6. Andere aantallen elektronen raakt het chroom-atoom niet graag kwijt. Dat heeft met atomaire energieniveaus te maken. Als een chroom-atoom bijvoorbeeld vier elektronen is kwijtgeraakt, zal het ofwel één elektron terugstelen uit zijn omgeven zodat het daarna nog maar drie elektronen mist en dus chroom-3 is geworden, ofwel het zal nog twee extra elektronen afgeven zodat het nu zes elektronen mist en dus chroom-6 is geworden.

Duidelijker kan ik het niet maken - sorry.

Hoe dan ook, er zijn geen mensen bekend bij wie het toedienen van extra chroom hun gezondheid (of hun welbevinden) heeft verbeterd. Er zijn wel gevallen bekend waarin mensen dachten dat ze chroom-3 innamen, terwijl ze in werkelijkheid chroom-6 slikten, met desastreuze gevolgen. Mensen die wel chroom-3 innemen slikken dus iets waarvan nog geen positieve effecten zijn gezien, en meestal slikken ze tegelijk met het chroom-3 ook picolinaat. Picolinaat is een stof waarover twijfels bestaan, en waarvan geen positieve eigenschappen bekend zijn.

Nu is het ieders goed recht om te zeggen: "Er zijn nooit positieve effecten gezien van chroom-3, maar IK geloof dat die er wel degelijk zijn, dus slik ik toch chroom. En dat picolinaat, dat zijn 'slechts' twijfels, die zijn nooit hard gemaakt, dus ik maak me er gewoon geen zorgen over." Dat kan iedereen zeggen, en dat vind ik prima.

Ik vind echter ook dat mensen die zelf een keuze maken, recht hebben op het hele verhaal. Dus niet alleen de juichverhalen over chroom, maar ook de kantttekeningen. Want alleen iemand die alle kanten van het verhaal heeft gehoord is in staat een gefundeerde keuze te maken, wat die keuze dan ook mag worden. Tijdens mijn vrijwilligerswerk in de gezamenlijke praktijk heb ik hier dagelijks mee te maken, en gelukkig staan steeds meer mensen hiervoor open.

----------

